# Uraltes Eisen - wo am besten abbauen?



## EpicFailGuy (14. August 2008)

Grüße.

Da ich mich gerade auf dem Weg zum Großmeister finde, wollte ich mich erkundigen wo denn die anderen Waffenschmiede Ihr Uraltes Eisen holen.

Geht es in Forochel oder in Angmar schneller? Mir wurde zwar geraten es in Forochel zu holen, da die Gegnerdichte dort nicht so hoch ist. Jedoch kann ich in Angmar nebenher noch außergewöhnliche Felle von den Wargen sammeln.

Also, wo sammelt Ihr euer Uraltes Eisen?

Gehabt Euch Wohl


----------



## Olfmo (14. August 2008)

Angmar, Nebelgebirge, Forochel, große Unterschiede gibt es da meines Erachtens nicht...

Wenn du nebenbei Buch der Taten machst oder eben irgend etwas anderes erledigen willst, dann mach das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein perfektes Gebiet zum Sammeln gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## M_of_D (16. August 2008)

Im PvMP kann man sehr gut in der Isenbinge farmen, vorallem wenn sie in Monsterhand ist , hat man eigentlich die meiste Zeit seine Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

